# Well pump on plug / recept, arcing.



## jmoon (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys just wondering if any of you have seen this before:

Tonight I went down to troubleshoot my water system because i was getting low water pressure. I went to unplug my my pump to drain my bladder tank and I seen this:


image hosting

photo hosting sites

First off let me say that I am the second owner of this house that was built in '69 and the guy who built / wired it was a total *******. Unbelievable the **** I've run into. 

The plug is rated at 15A and as you can see that receptacle has a 15A fuse on it. The recept is being fed from the fuse and the fuse is being fed from a 20A breaker... I guess my questions are:

A) Are these arc marks common for something that old? (The pump is short cycling so a lot of on / offage going on here)

B) What would be the appropriate replacement here? I am obviously going to replace the plug, but should I replace the receptacle with maybe a 20A and get rid of the fuse all together? Do these well pumps need to be on a GFI?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's so you can run your well off of a generator. Just replace the bad parts, because that's a good idea.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what makes you think that the short cycling has anything whatsoever to do with the wiring ?

Do you know how to properly drain your bladder tank ?

do you know what causes short cycling ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Turn off your well pump and drain all water pressure. If you have a30 lb switch, you need to install 28 lbs of air in the tank. If you have a50 lb switch, you need to install 48 lbs of air in the tank. When you're done, turn your water back on, and no more short cycling.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jmoon said:


> ...... Are these arc marks common for something that old?............


You've never seen a receptacle that gets loose and starts arcing in an industrial setting?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

If it was installed in 69 that's 45 years of service.

Looks like a screw was loose on the receptacle cap.

As McClary said just replace the parts.


----------



## jmoon (Dec 5, 2013)

Tough crowd. 30/50 switch needed adjustment and pressure tank was at 22lbs. I have it fixed now.



wildleg said:


> what makes you think that the short cycling has anything whatsoever to do with the wiring ?
> 
> Do you know how to properly drain your bladder tank ?
> 
> do you know what causes short cycling ?


1) I dont
2) Yes
3) Yes



480sparky said:


> You've never seen a receptacle that gets loose and starts arcing in an industrial setting?


Sure, very rarely... just not to that extent. Anything on a cord and plug application at work has a twist lock.

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Check the tank for water logging. Press in the shraeder valve and see if it has water in it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd just change that to a sm disco, but that's me.....~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

a few things you should know in case you weren't aware:

when the service life of those bladders go bad, they can partially fill with water, causing a short cycle due to the shortened prerssure differential

in order to set the proper bladder pressure you need to drain the tank and follow the tank instructions for pumping up the bladder. If you have to pump up the bladder, chances are it leaked, and therefore is bad anyway.

A leaky foot valve in the well head or a leaky backflow on the submersible pump (if equipped) can also cause what appears to be short cycling (depending on the location of the antisiphon or backflow valve)


----------

